# Restoring England's Heritage BBC2 Sat 7pm



## HughieD (Oct 25, 2014)

Just noticed this and on in a few minutes. Looks very interesting....focus of the NW of England.


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeh I watched it, think it's on every week..it was very interesting


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just watched on iplayer very interesting.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 30, 2014)

These programmes appear to be done on a regional basis. There's a few here still available to watch on the Beeb's iPlayer:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03ntz9m/broadcasts/2014/10


----------

